# My audio equipments



## Vimal (Oct 8, 2016)

I am using following equipment with my desktop & Creative SoundBlaster Live! audio card

1. Odessey 5.1 Desktop Home Theater speakers
2. iBall Sterio Dynamic Headphones Model : i-850MVI with X Bass Vibration


----------

